# Am I perimenopausal?



## Incywincyspider (Feb 25, 2007)

Since January 2006, I've had three first trimester miscarriages - the last one was at the end of July/early August.  

In January of this year, I had my FSH and LH tested, but it was Day 7 of my cycle, and the results were FSH = 18, and LH = 17.

My last 3 cycles have been annovulatory, which is odd for me.  Oh, and I'm 40 years old now - will be 41 in June this year.

Am I heading for menopause?  Would my FSH have been higher than 18, or lower, if they'd taken it on Day 3?

I'm trying to come to terms with the idea of donor eggs, but wondered what anyone else thought?  My doctor is thinking of putting me on something called Tamoxifen (which I think is similar to Clomid) if I don't ovulate soon...

I'd be really grateful to hear what you girls think.

xx


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi Incy Wincy,

Firstly, it is totally meaningless having your FSH bloods taken on Day 17 - it tells you nothing about anything! You need to have FSH and E2 done on Day 2 or 3 of your cycle. It is also vitally important that you also have your E2 done as FSH alone is also meaningless, as a high E2 level can falsely suppress your FSH level. Ideally, you need a fertility specialist to do this NOT your GP, who probably knows next to nothing about fertility!

That said, I don't think your FSH levels are indicating menopause (and would probably be lower on day 3), but of course you may well be in perimenopause due to your age - BUT perimenopause can last for years before actual menopause starts and does not mean you cannot get pregnant. Annovulatory cycles are more common as we age, but again this needs investigation as there are other causes - have you had any other checks e.g. your thyroid levels which can affect ovulation and contribute to miscarriage? I would say that a doctor should be testing for other causes of anovulation before starting you automoatically on clomid which you may not need as you do get pregnant:-

http://www.babyhopes.com/articles/anovulation.html

My main concern for you is your miscarriages. You obviously get pregnant fairly easily, which is of course good. BUT why are you miscarrying? Have you had any recurrent miscarriage testing done which may tell you why this is happening. It may be due to age, but you really need to confirm this by getting some basic blood tests to eliminate the more common causes of miscarriage. There is a list of tests on the investigations board here

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=80433.0

Donor eggs will not be an answer for you if your miscarriages are to do with something going on in your system (or your husband's sperm, abnormal thyroid levels, blood clotting for example) rather than the age of your eggs.

I will reiterate that you need to see a fertility specialist NOT a GP to prescribe clomid/tamoxifen/letrazole or any other fertility drug. You need careful monitoring while on this medication and it should only be used in the very short term.

I would say things are very positive for you because you can get pregnant. You need to try and find out why you have lost these pregnancies and why you do not ovulate regularly.

Wish you all the best.

Daisy
xx

Daisy
x


----------



## Incywincyspider (Feb 25, 2007)

Dear Daisy

Thank you so much for replying.  I guess I didn't make myself entirely clear - when I said my 'doctor' I meant the consultant gynaecologist/obstetrician I was sent to to investigate the miscarriages.  I've had every test under the sun - loads of blood tests for immune things, thyroid function, karotyping/chromosomes for me and my husband etc etc, and everything is depressingly normal (I say depressingly, because I sometimes feel that if only they could find something, then I could fix it!).  The results of the karotype just came back yesterday, and that was the final one we were waiting for.  The only things they haven't done are an hsg for me, and a sperm test for him, but I was thinking that since I seem to get pregnant a lot, then the swimming team must be ok, if you see what I mean?

I will ask if they can do the tests on Day 2 or 3, and also ask for an E2 then, but being annovulatory is quite annoying because I can't predict when my next cycle will start!!  Could be tomorrow, could be next week for all I know!

The consultant has told me to take 5mg of folic acid a day, and a baby aspirin, and next time I get pregnant, I have to take progesterone supplements (although I have no idea if my post-O progesterone is low because I've not had it tested post-O, because I haven't been ovulating since they started doing the investigations!).

It's all so frustrating, and I guess like everyone in my position, a definitive answer, would actually be a relief.

Thank you so much for taking the time to reply.  I really appreciate it.


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi Incy Wincy,

I am so sorry you have had to go through all these tests.  As you say, sometimes it would be just easier if they could find a specific problem and address it.  I would say that it is still worth have your DH's sperm tested and it is definitely worth having the hsg and preferably a hysteroscopy which would tell you more about the state of your uterus and whether you have any polyps or fibroids which may be contributing to your problems.

I really wish you the very best in your quest.

Daisy
xxx


----------



## babycrazy (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi Daisy
My name is Karen and i must say i am imprest with your knowledge on M.C. & IF,  I assume like a lot of women going through these problems, who's knowledge is greater than a lot of G.Ps out there. I told my own G.P many years ago now about the benefits of Metformin for women with PCOs. He    at me, Pooh poohed the info, told me U.S Dr who wrote this may be a quack  etc etc ^. Now look at the positive evidence with its use. 
I am very worried now as i have been diagnosed with hypothyroidism, Dr say s only just, although i have had symptoms now since 1996, (had test all come back normal) I have had 5 M.Cs ,I expect the last 2 due to age 42 & 44, the others 38, x2 34.  DS age10 has motor skills probs (Dyspraxia) and also have DD with brain damage  age 23, born 12mths after a DS. I have know read that a woman can have a thyroid problem after giving birth that can correct its self in time, but the woman may go on to develop a permanent problem at some point in life. After giving birth symptoms of a thyroid prob can be put down to a woman just giving birth.
I know wonder if i could of had a prob that caused my DDs brain damage as this was diagnosed as happening in early pregnancy, the reason is that she is quite mildly affected for amount of damage which is severe, Dr's told me other cells have took over damaged ones. 

I am very worried now as within a few months I am going to have D.E TX in C.Z Rep.  My G.P has told me my newly found Thyroid prob wont affect my baby/ies as the eggs are not mine. Me being me had to check this out on nett. I have now discovered that this prob can cause MC, IQ probs,Motor skill probs or  brain damage.   . prem birth etc etc. This prob can affect womens pregnancies with only subclinical blood readings
My Dr has not gave me a script for thyroxine,  he wants to monitor the situation, by giving me 3 monthly blood tests, my next being end of April. I should have had Et by then. 
Help!! what should i do, I could not go through another M.C a terrible trauma to go through, but made even  worse by having to have IVF and the financial burden it has caused, or having another handicapped baby or worse. Handicapped twins.
Daisy congrats on your lovely twin boys after going through so much trauma.
Xx
Karen


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi Karen,

I am so sorry not to reply sooner - only just seen your post.

I am really sorry that you have had such an awful time. I am afraid I have no knowledge of thyroid issues at all, but it sounds like you should really get this issue sorted out urgently before you cycle again.

Perhaps you could post this question again on the investigations and immunology board, as there are many women with thyroid issue experience who may be able to help.

You also need to talk to your ivf clinic about your concerns. Have you have any other blood tests for recurrent miscarriage? I would think it was important for you to have the whole range of tests in order to be in the best physical state possible for your cycle. Perhaps you can do the tests your doctor advises and postpone your cycle. It is much better to wait until everything is ready and you are on the right medication, than to do a cycle which might fail.

There is a list of tests here:-

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=52.0

I do think your thyroid issues can impact badly on your cycle and thyroid issues can be a cause of miscarriage. I am afraid I have no knowledge of other issues in relation to your children - I am very sorry about this and so sad that you have had to go through this.

You need some support from a caring doctor if possible. Can the Czech clinic help you at all? Either that or could you see a private miscarriage specialist like Dr. ******* for example?

Please post on the other board where I really hope other women with more knowledge than me can help you.

I wish you all the very best.

Daisy
xx


----------



## babycrazy (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi Daisy
Thanks for your advise and the correct thread.
I did email my clinic in C.Z, they got back to me in a few hours, telling me I have to get it sorted before EDT, they said if my GP wont help me I have to go to specialist outside for sure  ( C,Z DR,s words)  She told me this prob can cause M.C etc in her words not good statement for pregnancy.
I got a emergency appointment at G.P today, but with a different  a  young Austrian, he was lovely, but he contacted my norm DR and he wants to see me on Monday, If i was him I would not want to see me!!.  
I have at last found a lot of info on Google by just putting in Thyroid, not  in PG or affects. It has been known since the 90s of affects on baby in PG, in 2001 ThyroidUk put out warning about risk,   SO WHY DID MY G.P NOT KNOW ABOUT THIS SUBJECT!!    HELP!! I AM GOING TO  JUMP!!!!.  
Daisy send me some pix of your twins.
Xx
Karen


----------

